# Romsey @ Broadlands Park Romsey



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Broadlands Park Romsey in Romsey, Hampshire starting 05/04/2018

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1105

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Not one to complain but the fee of £54 plus £1 rally fee is £7 more than rallying with the MCC at the same show where they have an all in fee of £48.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

scottie said:


> The Show Rally is at Broadlands Park Romsey in Romsey, Bedfordshire starting 05/04/2018


So when did Romsey move to Bedfordshire George? :grin2:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

gaspode said:


> So when did Romsey move to Bedfordshire George? :grin2:


Thank you Ken the joy of working on the phone.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

rayc said:


> Not one to complain but the fee of £54 plus £1 rally fee is £7 more than rallying with the MCC at the same show where they have an all in fee of £48.


is that for the full 4 days as on their site it says up to 4 nights £54.00.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

scottie said:


> is that for the full 4 days as on their site it says up to 4 nights £54.00.


£48 all in is the price the MCC have got it at from the West Wessex rally booklet for advance booking on line quoting booking code MCC01.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------

